# The CAF hiring process?..WHY DO THEY TAKE SO LONG???????????????



## ghost_2323 (27 Apr 2009)

I have a question that i hope someone can answer. Last Oct i released from the Army reserves to go back to school. A couple weeks after I released I found out that I could not attend school due to financial reasons. I then decided to go reg force and pursue a career as a AVN tech with the Canadian Air force. I applied last Oct 2008 and was told that i would receive all of my interviews and tests sometime around January 2009. I was contacted around that time frame and was set up for testing and interviews including a new medical exam and passed everything. They then informed me that i would be contacted after the new "numbers" (positions openings) were available, which they said would be at the beginning of April 2009. They contacted me in March 2009 and told me that the "numbers" have come in early and that they were just waiting for my "old medical documents " to come in from Ottawa. I have been waiting now for 2 months! and they keep telling me to check back in 10 business days. I have recently been told that they have received my old med docs but then had to send them back to Ottawa with my new med docs for examination?. I do not understand this ?. Why wouldn't they Just send my new med docs up there in the first place considering they already had my old ones in Ottawa???..Can anyone explain this ???????????


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2009)

Whats with the fucked up poll ?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2009)

Date Registered: Today at 22:06:20 


1.  There is no CAF.

2.  There are numerous topics that cover your questions in detail.  

3.  Your Med Docs were requested and recovered from the Archives and brought to one location so that they could be "Married Up" with your new information.  Then all that was sent as ONE document to Ottawa for them to make their decision.

4.    TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________ 

5.  If you refer to the Site Guidelines during Registration, you will find some very important and valuable information.  If you read the instructions on how to conduct a SEARCH, or just look at some of the Forums, I am sure that you will find answers to questions you haven't even contemplated asking yet.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2009)

Oh!

The Poll has been removed.

No one is going to vote for "What could take them so long?? "  over "What could the problem be? "


----------



## ghost_2323 (27 Apr 2009)

If an individual was told to expect a job offering by a certain date and no later by a certified member, then that is what that individual should receive. It is called incompetence on there behalf plain and simple.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2009)

ghost_2323 said:
			
		

> If an individual was told to expect a job offering by a certain date and no later by a certified member, then that is what that individual should receive. It is called incompetence on there behalf plain and simple.



Oh joy....one of those people..... :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Apr 2009)

ghost_2323 said:
			
		

> If an individual was told to expect a job offering by a certain date and no later by a certified member, then that is what that individual should receive. It is called incompetence on there behalf plain and simple.



..or maybe they just changed their minds about you?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2009)

ghost_2323

(Although you are now offline) This is not a CHAT forum.  You will not get much information just sitting on your one topic and waiting for the world to come lay the answers at your feet.  Explore the site, and read the answers given to others who have asked the same questions, long before you did.  It would be more productive.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2009)

There are also plenty of similar 'rants' here already. Search them up and you will find that you are not the first to ask these questions. You'll also find the other posters already recieved the answers to your queries.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

